# Carbon Helmet Wrap



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Thought id do this, cos I can.

Cost me $0


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm skeptical of your helmets ability to do its job now.


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Can someone tell me why my photos don't show?

Nivek, not sure if thats a joke or not


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

X-raycat said:


> Can someone tell me why my photos don't show?
> 
> Nivek, not sure if thats a joke or not


Hmm, I guess that depends on whether that's real carbon or a decal...

If its real carbon you have severely altered the way your helmet is going to react on impact. The fibers are not postioned with any structural thought and they stiffen the whole shell. Too stiff and it won't flex properly or break on hard impact absorbing shock so your skull doesn't have too.


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Its 3M Scotchal Vinyl Wrap. Im not daft enough to wrap it with 'actual' Carbon fibre

Glad you think it looks that real though


----------



## Board Gadget (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks real. How did you do it? It looks perfect.


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

I did it like this, Surprisingly easy with the right vinyl and technique.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks way better than the plain matte black.
Nice work!


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

Fuck thats so annoying why did the photos go upside down!!!


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Looks way better than the plain matte black.
> Nice work!


Cheers man


----------



## Starky (Feb 15, 2013)

That looks sick! Good job.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks great, carefully n well done :eusa_clap:
Hope you won't get scratches too soon :blink:


----------



## X-raycat (May 5, 2013)

:blush: thanks guys, hopefully be a bit original and wont see anyone else with a Carbon Lid on the slopes


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

X-raycat said:


> :blush: thanks guys, hopefully be a bit original and wont see anyone else with a Carbon Lid on the slopes


I got to say I have never seen a wrapped helmet and good job. All those curves are tuff to do while keeping out the bubbles.


----------

